# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Πρόβλημα με ηχεία Logitech Z-5500

## geokos13

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.

Έχω τα ηχεία Logitech Z-5500 και ξαφνικά σήμερα δεν ανοίγουν κάν.Αγόρασα ασφάλειες καινούργιες και με το που ανοίγω το διακόπτη μου καίει την ασφάλεια και την μαυρίζει κιόλας.Ξέρει κανένας τι μπορέι να φταίει;Τα ηχεία δεν έχουν άλλο εγγύηση.

----------


## giavra

Γειά σου,σίγουρα υπάρχει κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα στην ενισχυτική βαθμίδα του ενισχυτή που βρίσκεται είτε στην πλάτη του υπογούφερ,είτε στην φέτα αποκωδικοποίησης,ανοιξε αρχικα το υπογούφερ και παρατήρησε για κάποιο καμένο εξάρτημα δες  και πές ποιο
είναι(πυκνωτής; ημιαγωγός :Wink:

----------


## geokos13

Καλησπέρα και πάλι.Τελικά δοκίμασα και ίδιες ασφάλειες όπως γράφει και πάλι τα ίδια.Κοιτάζοντας πάλι καλά την πλακέτα παρατήρησα κάτω απο έναν πυκνωτή  ( [Μ].01μF ) στα ποδαράκια έχει κάτι σε χρώμα καφέ.Επισυνάπτω και μια φωτογραφία.

----------

